

Algolia's Fury Road to a Worldwide API - _jomo
http://www.highscalability.com/blog/2015/7/13/algolias-fury-road-to-a-worldwide-api.html

======
jakozaur
Why not cloud?

Especially at first stage it is so much easier to get started. Moreover, it's
easier to experiment and develop software if you can replicate prod env for a
few hours. Especially for product like yours, it's so much easier if you can
use same script to start machine in Europe, Asia and USA.

